# Kahr disassembly...



## YFZsandrider

Where is there a guide to disassembling a Kahr (P9)? I'm not referring to a field strip, but an entire tear down. Atleast of everything in the frame.


----------



## jlentz

http://www.tacticalracing.com/kahr_detail_strip.pdf

HERE YOU GO.


----------



## YFZsandrider

Wow, thanks alot!! Any idea where I can get a similar set of instructions for the lower assembly?


----------



## jlentz

No, not at the moment, but I'll keep looking.


----------



## bumpfire

This is too complicated for me so use at your own risk:

http://www.gunreports.com/special_reports/handguns/Kahr-Pistol-Disassembly184-1.html?type=pf


----------



## YFZsandrider

Wow, thanks for that. I've got some plans for mine when things get a little less hectic for me.:mrgreen:


----------



## Kim

Hope this youtube video comes through, if not you can find a breakdown on youtube by searching for Kahr P9


----------

